# 1:20 scale Freight car plans



## chanselman (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi, Just want to pass the word that I listed 12 - 1:20 freight car and some passenger plans on eBay. They are the old fold out plans that use to be in the Garden Railways magazines way back. Saved them and thought I would try my hand at building from scratch, but did not have the time, so they just sat in a binder.


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

I did a search and couldn't find them.

I just found them. I had to search with "Garden Railways plans"


----------

